# Castle of the Setting Sun



## Leon Wit (May 5, 2016)

Hello!  I'm writing a little graphic novella, called "Castle of the Setting Sun".  It's a fantasy story, made for all ages, and it happens to be silent.  No dialogue will be involved, as you will be the one to put the story together.

Here is the first page, and below is the latest page.  It's only 5 pages long at the moment, and I update every 1.5 weeks.  I'll update new pages on this post, whenever I do so, so that you know when it happens.  Alternatively, if you're invested already, you can visit my FA or DA page.

http://fox-petal-designs.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fox-petal-designs/











Thanks for looking, and I hope you enjoy the story.


----------



## Leon Wit (May 12, 2016)

Page update!


----------



## Leon Wit (May 19, 2016)

Page Update!


----------



## Leon Wit (Oct 1, 2016)

It's been a long time, since trying to animate this.  It didn't work out, quite simply, so now we are back here.  Have a new page.  Sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

HOLY CRAP! THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 1, 2016)

SAME


----------



## Leon Wit (Oct 24, 2016)

Page 9 is out.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

Makes me think of Spyro for some reason...(Not that skylanders crap, the real Spyro from the original and Legend of Spyro trilogies) but I love it.


----------



## Leon Wit (Nov 6, 2016)

Meep.


----------



## Leon Wit (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Leon Wit (Nov 19, 2016)

I messed up.

I made a violent story.  I thought maybe it would be okay, since CotSS is about Solara fighting a non-living castle.  But, I feel it is still violent, after having looked at it a bit.  Even Seven Tails has some times of violence.  I think I can't sit on the fence about it, it needs to go, too.

Seven Tails is luckily only 2 pages in, so this won't affect it in any way.  I can just invisibly alter the world so it's less violent.  This will mean that Legacy and Flurrise are going to have to change their profession, too, I think.  What's the point of a knight and a ronin if they aren't going to fight any of the bad guys?  The fighting was mostly fluff, as it is, so I don't think the story is really damaged in any way.  Instead, I'll have to invent some adventurous situations, so we can still have some action.  I also need to have a good rethink of the bad guys, too.  The problem of the story itself is nonviolent, but now I need to think of how these bad guy's history progressed. 

I don't know if I can save CotSS.  Canonically, it's actually really messed up, now, in the world of Seven Tails.  If Lapsi live in a peaceful world, why are there knights?  Where did all of Solara's enchanted armor and stuff come from?  It just doesn't fit anymore.  It also causes some other problems, like *insert spoilers here*.  It's entire story revolves around like dark stuff and death, as it is.  It's a revenge story.

CotSS might have to become a relic.  It was always designed as an experiment anyway, and it did fulfill that role.  It was an experiment with action, violence, and silent storytelling.  I just ideologically can't justify finishing it.  Violence sounds alright on paper, but when I have to create it, it bothers me.  It's like the opposite of what I'm trying to do, which is create good, positive stories.  I'm starting to see that I'm being hypocritical in my storytelling, and I need to revise some things.

So, Seven Tails was explained, CotSS is explained.  The story about the fox boy being a hero is completely nonviolent, so I could actually go through with that one.  That story will probably go kinda fast, actually, because I wasn't going to draw it in a detailed manner.  I don't know if that's a good idea, though, as I'm kind of bad at cartoony art.

I apologize for the inconvenience.  This is something I've got to do, though.

Could a moderator close this thread (is that the right term?)?


----------

